# Talking Timeshares Episode 24:  Owner wanted help selling a Capital Resorts Timeshare



## TUGBrian (Dec 22, 2022)

latest episode covers a recent email discussion we had with an owner looking for help and advice on selling their Capital Resorts Timeshare.

hope you enjoy this latest episode and it gets shared/viewed by many capital resorts owners so they can avoid some very expensive mistakes!


----------

